# de nada



## Argónida

¡Hola!

Me gustaría saber cómo se dice en inglés "de nada", como respuesta a "gracias", de la manera más breve y usual posible. Yo he aprendido, por ejemplo, la fórmula "it's a pleasure", pero no sé si realmente la gente la usa y además me parece demasiado larga para ese contexto, en el que se suelen usar expresiones muy cortas.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Porteño

'You're welcome' is used in the USA and has become quite popular in the UK. However, very often, no answer is given, nor is necessary.


----------



## Conchita57

Aparte de las expresiones mencionadas, se puede decir, entre otras:

- No problem
- Not at all
- Don't mention it


----------



## Argónida

Muchas gracias. Me pregunto si también habrá diferencias según el país.

Por otra parte, deduzco de la explicación de Porteño que en inglés es habitual no contestar nada cuando alguien te dice "thank you" o "thanks". ¿Es eso cierto? En español se considera de mala educación no contestar "de nada" o "no hay de qué" cuando te dicen gracias.


----------



## BillabongNY89

Durante mi estancia en Irlanda, cuando decía "thank you", la señora que me alojó en su casa me respondía con un "good boy" o simplemente no respondía. Jamás la oí decir "you're welcome" ni nada por el estilo


----------



## Porteño

In the UK at least, there is nothing impolite in giving no response to thank you. However, the person may smile at you pleasantly..


----------



## Argónida

¡Gracias a todos!

He aprendido algunas expresiones nuevas y, sobre todo, he aprendido que no me debe preocupar qué responder si me dicen "thank you", porque si no digo nada, al contrario que en España, no me considerarán  una maleducada.


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

Well I'm English and I'll always say "You're welcome" or "It's no bother" or something along those lines and I'm sure most people usually say it back to me...

On a side note in Australia they mostly use "No worries"


----------



## Porteño

But Sophi Icfc, I wonder if you did that before you went to live in Spain, or have you just picked up the habit?


----------



## i heart queso

Hey everyone, I wouldn't say it's habitual not to say anything. 
I usually say "no problem", but that's pretty casual.
The most "normal" way to say it would be "You're welcome."  Always, always, always. 

I have my own question... almost every Spaniard that I've met here will say "not at all" instead of "you're welcome".  But to me, that makes absolutely no sense.  Is there some English speaker around here that would use that??


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

Oh I've heard that from Spaniards too, but I would never say it. Another one I hear is "Of nothing", just a blatant translation of the Spanish...


----------



## estrella de mar

Porteño said:


> But Sophi Icfc, I wonder if you did that before you went to live in Spain, or have you just picked up the habit?


 
I've always said "You're welcome" or "no problem", and I would feel rude if I didn't.

I have also heard "not at all" used, less often, but I wouldn't consider it unusual.


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

Porteño said:


> But Sophi Icfc, I wonder if you did that before you went to live in Spain, or have you just picked up the habit?



I think I've always said it...plus as  I go to an English school I spend a lot of time with English people anyway and they always use it. My English friends and family back there always do it too.


----------



## Argónida

¡La cosa se complica más de lo que pensaba!

Entonces no me queda claro si lo habitual en inglés es contestar algo cuando te dicen "thank you" o no decir nada. 

Tampoco me queda claro entonces si se considera de mala educación no contestar.

Por otra parte, deduzco que "you're welcome" es la expresión más habitual. ¿Se podría decir que es equivalente al "de nada" español, que es breve, conciso, se usa el 99% de las veces, no es ni formal ni informal y lo utilizan personas de cualquier edad y en cualquier contexto?

Por último, ¿qué hay de lo que me han enseñado a mí en mis clases de inglés: "it's a pleasure"? ¿Se usa en alguna circunstancia?

¿Son demasiadas preguntas? Gracias otra vez.


----------



## estrella de mar

Nunca hay demasiadas preguntas! (O eso me ensenaron mis padres!)

Yo diria que lo mas usual es "you're welcome" o "no problem". "It's a pleasure" es un poco mas formal, pero tambien se usa.

Y como digo, yo me sentiria maleducada si no lo usara.


----------



## Ithil

I live in UK and certainly the most common replies where I live are "you are welcome", "it's OK", "no problem" or no reply at all. But I have also heard, in more formal situations, "my pleasure".  Vamos que, para gustos se hicieron los colores.

Saludos


----------



## Porteño

I've seen and heard 'not at all' but it seems to have gone out of fashion. If I am not mistaken it was featured in the BBC educational series '_Follow Me_' some years back. 'It's a pleasure' is not a common response to my way of thinking, except when your guests are leaving and thank you for a nice evening, you might say 'it's *been* a pleasure.'

That said Argónida, if you always use 'you're welcome' you can't go wrong.


----------



## Porteño

Ah, Ithil, you're right, I'd forgotten that one.


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

I would always say something if someone says thank you to me. Personally, I would consider it impolite not to. "You're welcome" is used most, "it's a pleasure" is probably used more when you have done a service for someone like if someone was to say "Thank you for looking after my children for me this evening" you may say "It was a pleasure", but that's rarer. 

A suggestion to avoid any problems. It's perhaps best just to say you're welcome because if the person is expecting it they may find it impolite if you don't, and if they weren't expecting it then they'll just think you're really polite!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Argónida

Gracias de nuevo. Llego a la conclusión de que cuando vaya a un país de habla inglesa usaré la expresión "you're welcome". Lo cual no deja de resultarme extraño, ya que en mi "esquema mental Spanish" no acabo de entender qué tiene qué ver "eres bienvenido/a" con haber dado las gracias.   Entiendo que son frases hechas, y no espero una explicación. Pero, en parte, hacía la pregunta inicial porque quería saber si en inglés existía alguna expresión que se pareciera más al significado español. Es decir, "no hay por qué darlas" o "no hay motivo por el que agradecer", que en el fondo es lo que quiere decir "de nada", pero de forma breve. Me resulta curioso también, dado que el inglés, en cuanto a brevedad, nos suele ganar por goleada.


----------



## Porteño

Bien dicho Argónida, pero también somos famosos por no sern siempre consistentes y llenos de idiosincrasias!


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

Argonida, tu dices "no hay por qué darlas". Es posible traducir eso más literalmente si quieres. Se puede decir "There's no need to thank me" sólo es que son más palabras que "You're welcome" o "No problem".


----------



## i heart queso

Did anyone mention "Don't worry about it"? 
As for brevity, that's where "prob" comes in for me (short form for "no problem").  But that might just be me.

Ok I'll leave this thread be now.   Saludos


----------



## Sophi_lcfc

Yeah, i'll say "no probs" too!


----------



## Porteño

Ugh!! Que asco!


----------



## estefanos

I live in the western US, and here it is considered impolite not to respond when someone says 'thank you'.  The most common response is 'you're welcome'; 'no problem' or 'not a problem' is less formal, 'no problemo' -- yes, I realize this is mal dicho, but it is said this way -- is common and even less formal; and 'it's a pleasure' or similar forms are more formal.

As I said, a response is required.  It's absence could be taken to indicate ill will.  That having been said, the response need not be verbal; a smile and a nod, or a similar gesture, is often used when speaking could be awkward.  But a wooden face and no response at all would be extremely mal educado.

My 2 cents, 

E.


----------



## Conchita57

Argónida said:


> Gracias de nuevo. Llego a la conclusión de que cuando vaya a un país de habla inglesa usaré la expresión "you're welcome". Lo cual no deja de resultarme extraño, ya que en mi "esquema mental Spanish" no acabo de entender qué tiene qué ver "eres bienvenido/a" con haber dado las gracias.  Entiendo que son frases hechas, y no espero una explicación. Pero, en parte, hacía la pregunta inicial porque quería saber si en inglés existía alguna expresión que se pareciera más al significado español. Es decir, "no hay por qué darlas" o "no hay motivo por el que agradecer", que en el fondo es lo que quiere decir "de nada", pero de forma breve. Me resulta curioso también, dado que el inglés, en cuanto a brevedad, nos suele ganar por goleada.


 
"You're welcome", aunque parezca más largo, se pronuncia en tres sílabas, exactamente como "de nada", así que estamos empatados.  

Aquí dan una explicación sobre el origen de esta expresión:

http://www.mtannoyances.com/?p=97


----------



## Porteño

Going back a long way, I can remember a rather senior colleague saying 'much obliged'. But that was in the days when letters were finished with 'I remain, your most humble and odedient servant', archaic but rather quaint (cute to modern speakers), isn't it?


----------



## Conchita57

Otra posible respuesta es:

_It's all right._


----------



## Porteño

Conchita57 said:


> Otra posible respuesta es:
> 
> _It's all right._


 
or

_That's all right._
_That's OK._


----------



## estefanos

Argónida said:


> ... usaré la expresión "you're welcome". Lo cual no deja de resultarme extraño, ya que en mi "esquema mental Spanish" no acabo de entender qué tiene qué ver "eres bienvenido/a" con haber dado las gracias.   Entiendo que son frases hechas, y no espero una explicación. Pero, en parte, hacía la pregunta inicial porque quería saber si en inglés existía alguna expresión que se pareciera más al significado español. Es decir, "no hay por qué darlas" o "no hay motivo por el que agradecer".



Well, you can always say 'It was nothing' or 'It's nothing'.  They work quite well when said with a smile and a pleasant tone.


----------



## Lagartija

Porteño said:


> Going back a long way, I can remember a rather senior colleague saying 'much obliged'. But that was in the days when letters were finished with 'I remain, your most humble and odedient servant', archaic but rather quaint (cute to modern speakers), isn't it?


But "much obliged" is used here in the US for "thank-you" , not " you're welcome."


----------



## tonijua

I live in The UK as well and ALLWAYS I heard "you'r wellcome" after a "thank you"....... another vote for polite Brits.....


----------



## Porteño

tonijua said:


> I live in The UK as well and  I*'ve* *ALWAYS *heard "you'r*e* *welcome*" after a "thank you"....... another vote for polite Brits.....


----------



## tonijua

ups.....sorry...


----------



## pguerra

Argónida said:


> Gracias de nuevo. Llego a la conclusión de que cuando vaya a un país de habla inglesa usaré la expresión "you're welcome". *Lo cual no deja de resultarme extraño, ya que en mi "esquema mental Spanish" no acabo de entender qué tiene qué ver "eres bienvenido/a" con haber dado las gracias.*   Entiendo que son frases hechas, y no espero una explicación. Pero, en parte, hacía la pregunta inicial porque quería saber si en inglés existía alguna expresión que se pareciera más al significado español. Es decir, "no hay por qué darlas" o "no hay motivo por el que agradecer", que en el fondo es lo que quiere decir "de nada", pero de forma breve. Me resulta curioso también, dado que el inglés, en cuanto a brevedad, nos suele ganar por goleada.


Yo lo veo como si te dijeran que sos bienvenido en el caso de que necesites algún otro favor, ayuda, etc...


----------



## Steubler

Argónida said:


> Entonces no me queda claro si lo habitual en inglés es contestar algo cuando te dicen "thank you" o no decir nada.
> Tampoco me queda claro entonces si se considera de mala educación no contestar.


 
Pues, a mi me parece MUY maleducado no decir nada.



Argónida said:


> Por otra parte, deduzco que "you're welcome" es la expresión más habitual. ¿Se podría decir que es equivalente al "de nada" español, que es breve, conciso, se usa el 99% de las veces, no es ni formal ni informal y lo utilizan personas de cualquier edad y en cualquier contexto?



Casi.  No se usa "you´re welcome" 99% de las veces, pero siempre es adecuado y, en mi parecer, equivalente al "de nada".



Argónida said:


> Por último, ¿qué hay de lo que me han enseñado a mí en mis clases de inglés: "it's a pleasure"? ¿Se usa en alguna circunstancia?



Yo digo "it was a pleasure" o "it is a pleasure" si de verdad quiero comunicar que ha sido un placer, o sea, si quiero decir más que una mera respuesta al "gracias".



Argónida said:


> ¡La cosa se complica más de lo que pensaba!



Pues, perdoname por contribuir a la complicación, pero aquí hay otra observación:  En el radio o en la televisión (y en otros lugares), se oye muy a menudo

Persona X: "thank you (for...)".
Persona Y: "thank YOU!"

Pero me imagino que esto ocurre en español también, y por todo el mundo!


----------



## Argónida

Steubler said:


> Pues, perdoname por contribuir a la complicación, pero aquí hay otra observación: En el radio o en la televisión (y en otros lugares), se oye muy a menudo
> 
> Persona X: "thank you (for...)".
> Persona Y: "thank YOU!"
> 
> Pero me imagino que esto ocurre en español también, y por todo el mundo!


 
Sí, en español también ocurre. Yo misma, por ejemplo, cuando me dicen "gracias" al comprar algo en una tienda, a veces contesto "gracias a ti/usted".

Y, bueno, Steubler, gracias por despejar dudas que planteé hace siete meses y que ya casi había olvidado. No lo has complicado nada, al contrario.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

estefanos said:


> That having been said, the response need not be verbal; a smile and a nod, or a similar gesture, is often used when speaking could be awkward.



 Hi,
  Perhaps it was my imagination, but I believe more than once I've received the following response (in the U.S.A.) after saying "thank you": the interjection "uh-huh" with the pronunciation listed second here: http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?va=uh-huh
  I think it's common, isn't it?
  Thank you!


----------



## Steubler

Fantasmagórico said:


> Hi,
> Perhaps it was my imagination, but I believe more than once I've received the following response (in the U.S.A.) after saying "thank you": the interjection "uh-huh" with the pronunciation listed second here: http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary?va=uh-huh
> I think it's common, isn't it?
> Thank you!



Yes, people do that!!!  It's not your imagination!  ("Uh-huh" basically means "yes".)  Sometimes they just say, "yup" or whatever.
And "uh-huh" becomes "m-hm" if you have your lips closed (with the "h" pronounced through the nose).


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Thanks a lot, Steubler!
  So, it's a good alternative ( I mean, polite and colloquial) to "you're welcome", right?


----------



## Steubler

Fantasmagórico said:


> Thanks a lot, Steuber!



Sure, no problem!



Fantasmagórico said:


> So, it's a good alternative ( I mean, polite and colloquial) to "you're welcome", right?



Among friends, I'd say "uh-huh".  Or say, when someone says "thanks" in passing, and it's no big deal.  Maybe you're passing each other in the hall and the other person passes you your pen that he borrowed earlier and stays "thanks".  Then your "you're welcome" may become "uh-huh", or "no problem", or "sure", or "yep".  If someone happily thanks me for a gift, It'll be a bigger deal, and I'll say "you're (very) welcome", or whatever comes to mind.

I'm sure you didn't need all this explanation, but I suppose it doesn't hurt!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

It certainly doesn't hurt! 
  It seemed a bit strange to me to hear something close to "yes" in response to my "thank you"... but you've confirmed it wasn't my imagination. And now I have clear in my mind the different usages of "you're welcome" and "uh-huh".
  Thanks!


----------



## Steubler

Fantasmagórico said:


> It certainly doesn't hurt!
> It seemed a bit strange to me to hear something close to "yes" in response to my "thank you"... but you've confirmed it wasn't my imagination. And now I have clear in my mind the different usages of "you're welcome" and "uh-huh".
> Thanks!



Nevertheless, I can't imagine anyone actually saying a perfect "yes" in response to "thank you" or "thanks".  If I said "thank you" and the other guy said "yes", I'd probably turn around inquisitively or say "excuse me?" or "huh?" ("what?") or "what's that?" ("whazzat?") depending on whether it's my boss or my friend.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Steubler said:


> Nevertheless, I can't imagine anyone actually saying a perfect "yes" in response to "thank you" or "thanks".  If I said "thank you" and the other guy said "yes", I'd probably turn around inquisitively or say "excuse me?" or "huh?" ("what?") or "what's that?" ("whazzat?") depending on whether it's my boss or my friend.



 I think this is exactly my point. "Uh-huh" sounded strange to me, because I felt as if they deemed my gratitude justified, whereas we (Spanish speakers) use different words and expressions to minimize what we have done to others.
  Anyway, as Argónida said:




Argónida said:


> ...no deja de resultarme extraño, ya que en mi "esquema mental Spanish" no acabo de entender qué tiene qué ver "eres bienvenido/a" con haber dado las gracias.  Entiendo que son frases hechas, y no espero una explicación.


----------

